# /proc/meminfo sizes [SOLVED]

## cwr

My elderly laptop has two 512 MB sticks, each of which /proc/meminfo sees

as 512 MB on their own.  Together, however, they total around 900 MB under

Gentoo, kernel 2.38, and around 1024 MB under Ubuntu, kernel 2.32.  Does

anyone know where the change occurred, and why?

Thanks - WillLast edited by cwr on Tue Nov 29, 2011 11:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## krinn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6864148-highlight-memory.html#6864148

?

----------

## cwr

That could well be the answer - I'll check it out.

Thanks - Will

Edit: yes, that works.  Interesting - I thought 1-4G meant 1G and over.

Some sort of decimal/binary number confusion?

----------

